# Howling at the MOON!!!!!



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

*Have you tried calling under the full moon?*​
yes1066.67%no213.33%would like to320.00%


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I forgot how fun it was to call at night. I grabbed the calls and gun on fridat night and set out for the area i have the most educated dogs. ON my very first stand i had a double come in at the 15 minute mark on a decent run. Couldn't hardly get them stopped and rushed the shot a little and missed :******: Was a little dissapointed to say the least. second stand was bust. Third stand had three start howling at me right away at about 400-500yds waited a few minutes and hear they come sneaking through the moonlight like slaves in the south three of them single file. Just as i see them i notice a car coming down the road at 1am of all times. I'm tring to stop them and shoot before the car reaches us but no luck they just come harder. They all three stop at 25yds when the car get ready to drive by. I squeeze the trigger and hit one but he runs like nothing happened so i put another one in to him as he runs away and by then the other two are off into the night. Should of shoot one of the others he was hit square in the boiler room. :******: Fourth stand had a single show up at 200 yds 5 minutes in and decide that he didn't like the situation so i got him stopped and touched one off he hit the ground and i was dragging my second coyote of the night! The rest of the night i got into howling matches but never got anything to show itself. It's been about three years since i went out night calling and i can't believe i let myself wait that long. Its a blast and it throughs the educated dogs a curver ball. I will definetly be doing more of it next year.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I also almost went out Friday night. But I didn't and now I suppose I will regret it until next year.


----------



## FurGittr (Jan 24, 2003)

About the only time I hunt here in Minnesota is full moon/snow.Just too damned populated around these parts for much daytime success.Envy you guys in the Dakota's during the winter months..then again my marriage likely wouldn't last long if I did live there! :eyeroll:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

What?! Marriages can last when you hunt coyotes?!


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

me and bretts went out friday night also. we started around 10 and stopped around 1. we only hunted 2 stands and didn't see anything. friday morning i had seen a fox and that was the first stand we hunted so i didn't do any howling because i didn't wanna ruin my chances of that fox coming in. we never did see him though. we never heard anything howl back at us either.

Brad...do you only howl this time of year?? on our second stand i was using 2 different howlers, trying to simulate 2 coyotes but still...nothing showed and nothing answered am i being too aggressive? help me out cuz whatever you are doing must work. or...TAKE ME WITH YOU!! haha


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

This is not the only time of the year that i howl but i do a lot more of it now. You could be getting a little aggressive. I usually stay as least aggressive as i can unless i'm challenged or the end of the stand is near and nothing shows i might start challenge howling. Remember to keep the howls long and mournful unless someone thinks there tough and is out there challenging you.
I have made the decision that i will not be taking out anymore people that i don't already hunt with :eyeroll: . I have just lost too many honey holes and a few of my best kept secrets were blown out into the open for a letting a few people that i thought were trust worthy know about them. I would love to get together over a few beers or something and B.S about coyote hunting though.
Give me a call i'm heading out west for the last trip of the year but anytime after this weekend i would be glad to have a good old B.S session
218-791-9662
Brad


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

Sounds good to me...thanks Brad

kase


----------

